# Date of Service for Radiology Interpretations



## mldcode (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone have information regarding the CMS Manual System Transmittal 1823?  Medicare is planning to change the date of service for Radiology interpretations from the date the technical component is performed, to the date the interpretation is read.  Are other payers changing also?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## efrohna (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, this just came to my attention as well, please review 10.6.3 attached.  Compliments of Medicare, I don't know if all payers will follow?

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1823CP.pdf


----------



## efrohna (Feb 8, 2010)

*CMS Rescinds (POS and DOS for 26 & TC of Diagnositic Tests*

So what are others doing out there???  Curious......

Subject: CMS Cancels Change Request 6375 (Place of Service [POS] and Date of Service [DOS] Instructions for the Interpretation [Professional Component] and Technical Component of Diagnostic Tests

The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) has rescinded Change Request (CR) 6375, Transmittal 1873 sent via RO-6657, dated December 11, 2009, and will replace it with another CR in the future, pending further policy clarification on date of service and place of service reporting for the interpretation of diagnostic tests.  The revised CR will address the full spectrum of clinical scenarios. The accompanying MLN Matters article, MM6375, is also rescinded.  Another MLN Matters article will be issued when the new CR is released.


----------



## whaleheadking (Feb 8, 2010)

We've got the same issue in Pathology.  We've been advised to continue as we have been until the professional organizations hash it out with Medicare.


----------

